
Drip Acquired by Leadpages - charlieirish
https://www.getdrip.com/blog/tips-and-tactics/drip-joining-forces-leadpages/
======
robodale
Is this Rob Walling's venture?

~~~
frankacter
Yes

[https://www.getdrip.com/about](https://www.getdrip.com/about)

